# Windows Media Player /error messages



## Brad3d (Jun 15, 2007)

Bought a new Compaq with Vista Home Basic installed. Cable modem. AOL browser.
Audio: After working well for weeks, suddenly I cannot stream radio stations past the word READY. 
Video: I get this message:
Windows MediaPlayer cannot play files because the specified protocol is not supported. If you typed an Url in the Open Url dialog box, try using a different transport protocol (for example,"http")

Of course I had typed nothing; just clicked Stream on the webpage, which always worked before. I do not understand a word of that message.
Any suggestions would be very welcome.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Which web page are you using to listen to radio?


----------



## Brad3d (Jun 15, 2007)

peterh40 said:


> Which web page are you using to listen to radio?


www.AM620.kpoj.com 
www.2005.progreesivetalk1150.com

Only AOL Media Player works, on whichever radio station uses it. No station using Windows MP will stream.
On those stations I get this message:
Exception Processing Message OXc000007B Parameter OX785E023

It takes exactly ten clicks to get that message off my screen, then the page goes to Ready.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think the problem is caused by AOL which uses its own 'proprietary' internet protocols which insists on using its own programs to play media and WMP is not compatible with it. I have tried it with XFM Radio using WMP and seems to work fine (I use a proper ISP, not AOL).


----------



## Brad3d (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, but why did it work for several weeks and then stop? Didn't Vista announce the end of a beta phase for June 1 which is about when my problems started? What is "improper" about AOL? And what do I do now? Please throw a lifeline!


----------



## Brad3d (Jun 15, 2007)

Couldn't be more disappointed that no one can help me on this forum. Now www.wnyc.org will not play streaming radio, not even on IE, which for all I know is a "proper" browser. I downloaded RealPlayer, but I can't make it the default, and I can't uninstall WMP. I can't even get System Restore to work. Does anyone have any ideas at all?


----------



## Brad3d (Jun 15, 2007)

Why can't I get any help? Windows Media player worked, now it doesn't. Error messages speak of "codec" and "protocol" which I do not understand. Every help site I look into has instructions for Windows XP - none for Vista. This is my last request here, and I hope I will not continue to be so disappointed.


----------

